# 4 coyotes in Cache worth $1000 EACH!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here ya go:
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... /3686.html

Some info:
Cache County Coyote Contest
4 Tagged Coyotes worth $1000 a piece 
$4000 in Guaranteed Payouts

$1000 Sponsors
Mule Deer Foundation
Steve Sorensen Antler Buying
Sportsman for Fish and Wildlife
Critterlick Big Game Attractant


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

This is just my opinion, but I think contests like this are beneficial to the anti-hunting groups. It makes hunting and outdoor recreation seem like high school sports (not that there's anything inherently wrong with high school sports). It just makes hunting seem like a childish pursuit and drops it to the level of adolescence. Kids will be kids I suppose.

What next shirts with advertising, official weigh-ins, and Coyote Pro Shops around the country like the pro bass circuit?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

$20 entrance fee makes it look more like a fund raiser or (illegal) lottery to me.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the biggest problem I have is that they're trying to reduce these animals and save deer. Well you caught these things and then released them? I understand the thinking about trying to get a few more people out and the net result is hopefully more than just 4 coyotes killed because of the contest, but you'd think there'd be a better way than tagging a live, problem animal and then heading out to try and kill it? doesn't look great to the anti's but neither do a lot of things that are ok I guess. Maybe a prize for the largest/heaviest dog killed and a prize for the most killed? instead of tagged problem animals, that are then released... and yes, it feels a little different than fishing or fishing derbys, say like tagging burbot.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think this is a great idea! The only downside is that it is gonna create more coyote hunters which means more people on winter range while deer are trying to browse to avoid starving to death before April. I guess it all depends on how many coyotes are harvested in total. As we all know, after nuclear holocaust all that is gonna be left is ****roaches and coyotes. Have to give them credit for being creative and making a real effort.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I commend all parties involved and think its awesome!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the idea honestly. Although I agree its odd to catch and release a coyote to save the herd, but I dont think they will last long given the bounty. Heck, maybe they neutered and spayed them before they turned them loose


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I like the idea honestly. Although I agree its odd to catch and release a coyote to save the herd, but I dont think they will last long given the bounty. Heck, maybe they neutered and spayed them before they turned them loose


Wasn't that the FS's idea shared in a public meeting?



> A few years ago, some folks from the Humane Society and the U.S. Forest Service were at a farm meeting presenting an alternative to West Virginia sheep producers for controlling the coyote population. It seems that after several years of the farmers using the tried and true methods of shooting and/or trapping the predator, the animal rights folks had a "more humane" solution.
> 
> What they proposed was for the coyotes to be captured alive, the males castrated and let loose again and the population would be controlled.
> 
> All of the shepherds at the meeting thought about this amazing idea for a couple of minutes. Finally, an old boy in the back stood up, tipped his hat back and said, "Son, I don't think you understand the problem. Those coyotes ain't screwin' our sheep - they're eatin' 'em."


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I hope it works out for them.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm with Kev and Reb,
Hope it works out, and thumbs up to those involved!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It won't work out. With the influx of rookies in the field all they will do is educate the coyotes and make them smarter, and stir them up and make them more suspicious.

I bet the tagged coyotes roam free for sometime--maybe a couple of years or so unless they are allowing people on snowmobiles and helicopters to chase them down.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

That would be cool to get a 1000 coyote.


----------

